# Accutron Spaceview Help Required.



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi all.

Can you help identify this Spaceview,it looks genuine to me.

Dated N6 ( 1976 ) but isn't that a bit late for a 214 movement?










Also the watch was running very slow, had a look and noticed the jewel on the retaining click(?) was a bit lopsided, it has now fallen off completely, is this part replaceable? and if so, can the parts be had and is it easy to fit?



















Failing that, is there anyone out there that can sort it for me, providing its worth it of course and not a fake one!

Thanks in advance

Keith


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I don't think these have been faked at all Keith....its a bit had with the square shaped case and chapter ring etc.

Its a very nice watch....I also have one, although not with the integral bracelet. I'm not sure which part has fallen off....







can you show a picture?


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Paul.

Noticed your movement is steel in colour and mine is brass, possibly from a GP version? Did Bulova still make the 214 as late as this then?

Can't take a pic of the movement now as my camera needs lots of light to take macro shots! Will do it when i get back from hols.

But its the small rectangle jewel from the non-adjustable index click that has gone. I was cleaning and oiling the gear train and notice it was a bit squiffy, a small nudge with the end of my screwdriver and it fell off!!! No dogs to blame this time.

I hate working on these, all those bits to line up with the jewel bridge...uuurgghhhh.

If anyody wants to sort it for me, i will service their ESA 9162/9164 movement for them in exchange....pleeeaaseee!!!









Keith


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Keith,

You don't mean one of the jewels on the end of the indexing pawls do you?







If so, I don't think you've got a hope in hell's chance of being able to re-attach it.







I think they were originally held on with shellac or something similar.

I'd be very impressed if you managed to do it. I think your only option is replacing the whole spring with the jewel on the end. But even this is a little tricky I think. Donor movement maybe?

Not much help, am I?









Cheers

Paul


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Defo looks real to me... ive seen a few with that colour movt over the years... cant help with the jewel issue tho I have a 9162 with a similar issue and someone glued it back on with what looks like solder - gives it a club foot look! Can you replace one of those on a 9162 or do i need to swap the modules?


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Yes Paul, that's it the index pawl.

Wasn't planning on sticking it back on, just thougt i might be able to replace that part as a whole.

And yes Jon, both the pawls on the 9162 can be replaced. The index click(pawl) is attached to the tuning fork itself, and the retaining click is slipped on the movement plate from underneath, then adjusted to the index wheel by means of a adjusting screw.

Mind you it would be much easier just replacing the whole module!!!

Keith


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think Jon said



> Can *you* replace one of those on a 9162


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

jasonm said:


> I think Jon said
> 
> 
> > Can *you* replace one of those on a 9162


Yep I reckon you're right there Jase. Jon comes from the same school of watch repair as me.









Cheers,

Gary


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Sorry , point taken...only a 7 jeweler and a bit slow.

Yes* i can *replace one of those.

Keith


----------

